# HEADLIGHT Bulb TYPE for 02 Altima



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

Hey what's up guys. I know I'm a noob here but I'd really appreciate it if someone took some time and answered my question! My buddy has a '02 2.5 and I want to throw a pair of either true HIDs or PIAAs in it, what kind of bulb do the low beams use and also how do I get to them and replace??? Thanks very much! Feel free to drop on www.3si.org too!


----------



## Coco (Apr 30, 2002)

Headlight Assembly:

Low Beam (Halogen): H1 (55W)

Low Beam (Xenon): D2R

High Beam: 9005/HB3 (60W)

Parking/Turn Signal/Sidemarker: 1157 (27W/8W)


Refer to these links to replace them:

Link 1 

Link 2


----------



## Guest (Dec 11, 2002)

Thank you VERY VERY much!!!


----------

